# Bumps or nodules at base of stem



## ziggyross (Aug 12, 2009)

I have searched the threads and can't seem to find anything on this problem. One of my plants has bumps all over the base of the stem. Anyone have an idea what they might be? The plant seems healthy otherwise.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Aug 12, 2009)

i was told when i was a nub here that it was from either exelent growing conditions, or high humidity under the canopy. both have good explanations. 

yet in my growing ive come to see them as a sign that the plant is nearing a rootbound nature, or a bug eating the roots. this is only based off of 150 or so plants ive grown in 8 months or so(males/culled etc included).

i was told it is the stem trying to root out into the air because it is moist/shaded. but it seems to me they become much more prominent when the plant is having problems growing/sustaining/expanding it's root system.

just my opinion im not sure.


----------



## gmo (Aug 12, 2009)

Plant the stem a little deeper, that is where roots will emerge if underground.  It can also be a sign of too high of humidity, but more often than not burying the stem deeper will correct the issue.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Aug 12, 2009)

i transplanted my current crop of 2nd-gen clones from 1gal to 3gal pots and their roots never really overtook the new dirt touching the part of the stems with bumps.

ive read tho that i should have damaged the rootball to stimulate growth(?). tho i did use root stim.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 13, 2009)

Give us a pic. Some diseases and insects can cause this type of stuff. Unless the envinronment is very humid roots will not begin to grow above the soil line. And Lemmongrass IMO would recommend leaving your roor-ball alone. The plant is experiencing enough stress from the transplant alone.


----------



## Six (Aug 13, 2009)

Feeder roots...develop just under the surface of the dirt, if it is to far out of the dirt you will see these bumps...you can just ignore them or you can add more dirt and let them develop....just dont bury it to deep, will stunt growth..should have dirt up to where the cotyledons were....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 13, 2009)

just humidity fellas. The stem is staying moist enough for it to want to push roots out there.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2009)

I had the same last year.

The stem is 4 inches across, I had to bend the plant to grow along the ground.

It caused the plant no stress to have them left out of the surface of the soil.

eace:


----------



## Six (Aug 13, 2009)

Holy cow HIE....4 inches across, thats a monster...nice....


----------



## intellenoob (Aug 25, 2009)

jesus HIE! I thought that was a tree stump lol


----------

